# What to pack for an Induction?



## Sun_Flower

Hi ladies

I'm due to be induced on Friday at 42 weeks, and I realised that I've only packed for a short hospital stay assuming that I'd be in labour for the majority of the time I'm there. Obviously with an induction the process can be longer and I'm assuming there's going to be a lot of waiting around with nothing to do, and I might be there overnight before being in labour etc, so any suggestions for what to pack for an induction would be really appreciated :)


----------



## mumeee

I didnt have an induction but some light reading, holiday book/magazine territory, not war and peace(!) may be worthwhile. IPod or similar and headphones. Cooling spray, like the ones you get for going abroad, hospitals can be terribly hot places. Extra jammies so you can freshen up if you're in for a while beforehand. Money for the bedside tvs/phones if that's how your hospital operates. Phone charger (I forgot this one, OH had to go get it!)

That's all I can think off from the top of my head


----------



## cherryglitter

i was induced. 
take lots of magazines and books. it gets really boring if you're literally waiting for the pessary to start working. you're not allowed to move for a while after it's been inserted either. 

i wore baggy pyjama type bottoms and a top when i first went in. when things 'kicked' off a bit i changed into my nightie. don't forget your phone charger as i played a lot of games on my phone when i was bored!

that's about it really. drinks and snacks unless you're planning on going down to the cafe at the hospital. 
good luck :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wish id packed ear plugs and a ring cushion for my stitches


my induction from start to finish was 3hrs so didnt have chance to read anything :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> wish id packed ear plugs and a ring cushion for my stitches
> 
> 
> my induction from start to finish was 3hrs so didnt have chance to read anything :haha:

oh and about 100 matenrity pads:haha:


----------



## Loui1001

Couldn't have managed without my ipod and trashy magazines :thumbup:


----------

